# Tutima Millitary Chronograph 798-02



## Jamie1128 (Jul 4, 2018)

https://ibb.co/mN8ym8

https://ibb.co/kEEtKT

https://ibb.co/esJjto

https://ibb.co/g29Pto

Hello I have this watch from the 1980s here, it was in the family and passed down to me. It looks in amazing condition on the outside however the inside does not look so clever and as of now not running. Can someone please give me advice to value and as to what is wrong please thanks 

The third picture is the one with the internal view of the movement etc, I was hoping someone could give me advice as to the repair because I have no knowledge of watches that much


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

That's a very lovely watch right there. A service should most likely get it up and running. (basically cleaning and relubing the parts)


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

That is a lovely Tutima Military Chronograph NATO. It was issued to German NATO pilots, but also available to civillians.

The movement is the Lemania 5100 chrono, little used any more and no longer manufactured. However, Tutima has apparently bought up all the remaining stock because it wants to keep using the movement.

It's lightweight due to the use of plastics within and can withstand ridiculous levels of G-force. It's a rugged, well made and accurate movement but can be a pain to service due to fhe plastics and parts.

i would send it to Tutima via a U.K. Dealer such as Harpers of Harrogate. It will cost about £400 to have the watch looking new.

It's a funny watch to value as so-called new models on eBay are priced at £3k, and used models go for anything from £800-£2k depending on condition.

Personally, I'd get it serviced and wear it.

I love mine


----------



## Jamie1128 (Jul 4, 2018)

it'salivejim said:


> That is a lovely Tutima Military Chronograph NATO. It was issued to German NATO pilots, but also available to civillians.
> 
> The movement is the Lemania 5100 chrono, little used any more and no longer manufactured. However, Tutima has apparently bought up all the remaining stock because it wants to keep using the movement.
> 
> ...


 Wow yes it is lovely, however do you think the watch is beyond repair it has rust on the cogs? Is that a possible service or not?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

At first glance it looks like a professional service will get it up and running. As long as the parts aren't corroded they can be cleaned like new (or almost new).


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

That Lemania is a definite keeper, and probably somewhat collectible. @simon2 on this forum can help with servicing if you don't find someone local to you.

P.S. We can't do valuations ("what's it worth") here for practical and legal reasons. But if you search eBay for completed listings you can get an idea of what they've sold for recently. I would keep things original (no re-dial or change hands).


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Here if you need me, give me a shout.


----------



## Jamie1128 (Jul 4, 2018)

simon2 said:


> Here if you need me, give me a shout.


 Hi Simon, please could I have some assistance please. about what a service it may require etc, thanks


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Not a problem. When your are ready, send it to me. My address details are as follows:

Essex Clock and Watch Clinic

74 Mayesbrook Road,

Goodmayes.

Essex IG3 9PJ

Telephone 0208 503 8337

P.S. Please include all contact details.

regards Simon.


----------



## Jamie1128 (Jul 4, 2018)

simon2 said:


> Not a problem. When your are ready, send it to me. My address details are as follows:
> 
> Essex Clock and Watch Clinic
> 
> ...


 Hi what will you be doing to the watch? and how much will it cost please? thanks.

Are you charging to view the watch and give a quote also?

sorry for all the questions I am just a 18 year old student, so would need to know in advance.

Also, Thanks.


----------



## topheronetwoo (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful watch and well worth the service cost.


----------



## Jamie1128 (Jul 4, 2018)

Jamie1128 said:


> Hi what will you be doing to the watch? and how much will it cost please? thanks.
> 
> Are you charging to view the watch and give a quote also?
> 
> ...


 @simon2


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

As you mention that there maybe rust inside I would have to examine it, before I give accurate costings. there is no charge to estimate your watch. Will cost approximately £148+ return postage and any parts it may need. Hope this helps. Regards Simon.


----------



## Jamie1128 (Jul 4, 2018)

@simon2 hi thanks I'll be sending it off today on recorded delivery


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi, Jamie watch has arrived will speak after examination.

Regards Simon


----------

